

Simplicity Betrayed - faithful emulation of the TRS-80 video system - caf
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1755886

======
thristian
I'm guessing this has been posted in response to the recent article about the
bsnes emulator. Interestingly enough, some bsnes forum-members have put some
time and energy into exactly the sort of CRT-scanline emulation the article
mentions at the end.

For example, here's a GLSL shader that emulates CRT curvature, scanlines, and
the Kell effect:

[https://gitorious.org/bsnes/bsnes/blobs/patches/snesshader/C...](https://gitorious.org/bsnes/bsnes/blobs/patches/snesshader/CRT.OpenGL.shader)

...and here's what it looks like applied to a screenshot of the Playstation
game "Symphony of the Night":

<http://ind01.bilderkiste.org/2131284306277/SotN_crt.png>

The original forum thread is here, but it's quite long and many different
people post different implementations with different accuracy/speed trade-offs
throughout its length:

[http://board.byuu.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=147](http://board.byuu.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=147)

------
rbanffy
Never got to play with a TRS-80, but I did some interesting (but CPU-heavy and
timing-sensitive) display tricks on the Apple IIe. Even without such tricks
one could play with line offsets and produce more colors than the official 6
(in high res). Playing with video hardware is a lot of fun.

------
sliverstorm
If you're in need of something archaic like the Z80, you need look no further
than your trusty TI-83.

